# Trying to confirm type and enneatype



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

Dark Romantic said:


> I disagree. Being Ne dominant doesn't mean not talking about concrete objects, it is about taking those objects and riding the abstract connections between them. @_Jabberbroccoli_ clearly does this as a matter of course, free association between things is his dominant mode of perception.


So because noticed that as large proportion of girls who he had a crush on had the same color hair that means he's N? 
That's the same kind of bs reasoning that had ME typed as an N. I happen to be excellent at thinking outside the box and seeing patterns in shit. Sometimes too much so. But I'm not an N. Se takes things from the outside world and forms patterns based off with Ni it while Si takes it's literal patterns it percieves and applies it to the world Ne like alice in wonderland for example. anyway I is done for now.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

scorpion said:


> So because noticed that as large proportion of girls who he had a crush on had the same color hair that means he's N?
> That's the same kind of bs reasoning that had ME typed as an N.


Not necessarily, it's more that his topical style had him jumping from subject to subject based on non-concrete connections. It was a constant flow of reminders - x is like u, which has y, also, y is z combined with a, but maybe it's actually like b - this was the sort of constant leaping he was engaging in, which is what extraverted intuition does as a function. Your idea of what Ne is - completely abstract concepts without a tie to reality - has more to do with E/I than N/S, because all extraverted functions are oriented towards the objective, material world, which is why you are mistaking his extraversion for extraverted sensing.



> I happen to be excellent at thinking outside the box and seeing patterns in shit. Sometimes too much so. But I'm not an N. Se takes things from the outside world and forms patterns based off with Ni it while Si takes it's literal patterns it percieves and applies it to the world Ne like alice in wonderland for example. anyway I is done for now.


Let me ask you a simple question, then. What, exactly, is Ne forming patterns between?


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

Dark Romantic said:


> Not necessarily, it's more that his topical style had him jumping from subject to subject based on non-concrete connections. It was a constant flow of reminders - x is like u, which has y, also, y is z combined with a, but maybe it's actually like b - was the sort of constant leaping he was engaging in, which is what extraverted intuition does as a function. Your idea of what Ne is - completely abstract concepts without a tie to reality - has more to do with E/I than N/S, because all extraverted functions are oriented towards the objective, material world, which is why you are mistaking his extraversion for extraverted sensing.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you a simple question, then. What, exactly, is Ne forming patterns between?


I just made a thread about the difference between Si/Ne and Ni/Se in the cognitive functions section you should check it out.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

@Jabberbroccoli & @Dark Romantic: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/134418-se-ni-vs-ne-si.html#post3397545
There's your answers guys.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

scorpion said:


> @_Jabberbroccoli_ & @_Dark Romantic_: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/134418-se-ni-vs-ne-si.html#post3397545
> There's your answers guys.


Cite your sources ;P 

Duly responded to.

Now, while I do appreciate the dialogue you and Dark are having relevant to my typing, your functional knowledge does need to be sound to approach the typing accurately.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

scorpion said:


> I just made a thread about the difference between Si/Ne and Ni/Se in the cognitive functions section you should check it out.


I'll be responding to that thread as well, but you certainly haven't provided sufficient evidence of Se dominance in @Jabberbroccoli.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

@Jabberbroccoli: I forgot to ask, have you pinned your type down, yet?


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> @_Jabberbroccoli_: I forgot to ask, have you pinned your type down, yet?


I mean, I still see ENTP as the most likely option, as I did upon the creation of this thread, but I certainly have taken ESTP under consideration. If sufficient evidence is provided for ESTP, perhaps I'd take it under deeper consideration?

As for enneatype, 3 is what I'm leaning towards over 7, but not by a whole lot.

And I never noticed the Crowley in your signature 


Not sure if I've ever managed to "pin [it] down". The second-to-last time I made a similar thread, everyone swore I was ENFP 8w7, which didn't make much sense because I notice zero Fi. The last time I made a similar thread, I got ENTJ/ENTP/ESTP...

I have difficulty making a solid decision with so many conflicting sources. ENTP is still my guess though. I doubt my own decision-making-trustworthiness (missing the proper word) because I could just as easily make a convincing argument for 5 different types for me.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> Cite your sources ;P
> 
> Duly responded to.
> 
> Now, while I do appreciate the dialogue you and Dark are having relevant to my typing, your functional knowledge does need to be sound to approach the typing accurately.


I'm my own source. it's called thinking for yourself. I've known about MBTI for years and believe me I have a fucking clue unlike some people apparently


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

scorpion said:


> I'm my own source. it's called thinking for yourself. I've known about MBTI for years and believe me I have a fucking clue unlike some people apparently


Well, I'm a big proponent of thinking for yourself, but MBTI is based on Jungian cognitive functions. I could easily say 2+3=7, and call that thinking for myself, but it's not factually correct according to the system being used. I've been familiar with MBTI/Jung for 2 and a half years now, but there is an extensive amount of research that I've done. I'm rather sure Ne is what is responsible for extroverted perception in an ENTP, no Si. It's extroverted functions, not sensory ones, which gather information from an individual's surroundings.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

First of all sorry to get irritated it just i was starting to feel ganged up on. 

May I ask you why the fascination with MBTI? Normally people who have an accurate type description just take it as a neat thing and leave but you seem to be searching for something, your true type, which, i blieve, is ESTP.

I honestly don't see how you think you and Dark Romantic are the same type. Like just look at your writing styles . . .but maybe that's just me.

Anyway I got into MBTI because I recognized some truth to it and from their I took what I knew about people to make physical observation connections. (Oh and cause I didn't know my true type at first as well.)

As silly as this sounds, you have the eyes of an ESTP male. 

So yeah think i'm full of shit if you want just cause those terms are meaningless to me, but i have a lot of hands on experience with MBTI and I'm not an idiot. I also happen to be a few years older than you.

Also ftr my experience and knowledge of MBTI is not something I often throw around but you two both have this cocky as shit I'm not listening to a ESFP chick who doesn't know the jargon kind of attitude.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

scorpion said:


> First of all sorry to get irritated it just i was starting to feel ganged up on.
> 
> May I ask you why the fascination with MBTI? Normally people who have an accurate type description just take it as a neat thing and leave but you seem to be searching for something, your true type, which, i blieve, is ESTP.
> 
> ...


 Ooooo, don't cite age as being equal to understanding, a fallacy if I've ever heard one.

It has nothing to do with your being an ESFP, nor a female, but yeah - if you don't know what you're talking about that's not a very good thing. I explained a lot of the "jargon" we used in the thread you recently created. Read through that and see if you can come to a better understanding of functional logic.

As far as relating to Dark - I recall there being this old ENTP thread Psyphon used for a power trip, that asked which forum members you relate to most ( or something like that). I recall mentioning Ginger, Sonny, Dark, and Timeless, or something like that. Psyphon (he was this guy who used to be on the ENTP forums who had a bit of a negative reputation) then went all "holier than thou" and said I reminded him of a younger version of him. I'd rather not that comparison be made, but ech.


Your _experience _in MBTI isn't worth all too much if it's experience had without understanding of how the whole thing actually works. While I started research on MBTI/Jung 2 1/2 years ago, I only came to a more accurate understanding of how functions work within the last year. It's something vital to understanding the system. Hopefully I can help you out there with my explanation on the other thread.

As for why I constantly question myself and am still "searching" for my type... why wouldn't I? I thought questioning what's given was human nature, I'd be a fool not to.


And, uh. My eyes are black?


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> I mean, I still see ENTP as the most likely option, as I did upon the creation of this thread, but I certainly have taken ESTP under consideration. If sufficient evidence is provided for ESTP, perhaps I'd take it under deeper consideration?
> 
> As for enneatype, 3 is what I'm leaning towards over 7, but not by a whole lot.


I agree with both. If 7 vs. 3 is what you're stuck on, I find a helpful distinguisher is that threes are focused on success, achievement, and coming out a "winner" more than anything else. They'll mold their thoughts, presentation, and actions to what will bring them closest to success, are easily made impatient by people who don't do the same, and are positive thinkers, like sevens, but do this because they know that positive thinking is a necessary component of success. Sevens, on the other hand, are happy go lucky optimists who focus on the good things around them because they don't see the point in feeling down. They tend to get really excited about things in the beginning stages but want to quit as soon as the going gets tough and things aren't fun anymore.



> And I never noticed the Crowley in your signature


Haha, yeah, I've had that up for a while. That quote of his is fundamentally important for an incredible number of reasons; interestingly enough, I came to this understanding by realizing the distilled version of it independently and seeing its true meaning and deepest implications, without realizing that I was looking at the same concept as Crowley, even though I was already familiar with it. I actually don't think anyone is fully aware of the implications and sheer significance of this statement. It is, without a doubt, the most important word and the key to understanding and living in this era.

I first put it up as a personal philosophy, now I have it here because it is so very much more than that. It represents the word that will save or damn us all.



> Not sure if I've ever managed to "pin [it] down". The second-to-last time I made a similar thread, everyone swore I was ENFP 8w7, which didn't make much sense because I notice zero Fi. The last time I made a similar thread, I got ENTJ/ENTP/ESTP...
> 
> I have difficulty making a solid decision with so many conflicting sources. ENTP is still my guess though.


Well, I wouldn't completely rule out ENFP, but your Ne dominance is quite clear, there is no doubt about that. Also, since you're 16, it will be harder to enneatype you based on the fact that there is something fundamentally image-typey about being a teenager. There is always going to be a focus on finding your personal identity, which is why many type as 4s without actually being fours. I would expect the same thing to apply to three, as well. I didn't see anything suggesting 8, but there wasn't enough depth in the OP to work out the contrasts in your personality that would reveal a definitive type.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

scorpion said:


> Also ftr my experience and knowledge of MBTI is not something I often throw around but you two both have this cocky as shit I'm not listening to a ESFP chick who doesn't know the jargon kind of attitude.


It has nothing to do with you being an ESFP, and everything to do with you not understanding how the functions work and not making an argument beyond a single baseless, repeated assertion. If your knowledge or experience were valid, you would have been able to logically prove your point, and wouldn't be resorting to frankly delusional claims of persecution. This really only serves to prove that you have no argument, and so, is why we aren't accepting your claim.



Jabberbroccoli said:


> As far as relating to Dark - I recall there being this old ENTP thread Psyphon used for a power trip, that asked which forum members you relate to most ( or something like that). I recall mentioning Ginger, Sonny, Dark, and Timeless, or something like that. Psyphon (he was this guy who used to be on the ENTP forums who had a bit of a negative reputation) then went all "holier than thou" and said I reminded him of a younger version of him. I'd rather not that comparison be made, but ech.


Heh, Psyphon. That guy was cool, wonder what happened to him?


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

> Heh, Psyphon. That guy was cool, wonder what happened to him?


Perhaps he had his final orgy, and has departed from the material world. :')


----------

